# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Νότια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Νέος από Αστυνομικά - Ηλιούπολης

## Esendis

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Είμαι καινούργιος... απίστευτα καινούργιος και γενικά θα ήθελα βοήθεια στο όλο θέμα μέχρι να πάρω το κολάϊ. Υπάρχει κάποιος από την περιοχή Ηλιούπολης-Αστυνομικών που θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει; Είμαι στον κόμβο Esendis (#13966) και γενικά θέλω να μου πείτε πως μπορώ να συνδεθώ με κάποιον κοντινό ή να βοηθήσει κάποιος στην ραδιοεπισκόπιση.
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για την βοήθεια.

----------


## ChoOSeN

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Είμαι καινούργιος... απίστευτα καινούργιος και γενικά θα ήθελα βοήθεια στο όλο θέμα μέχρι να πάρω το κολάϊ. Υπάρχει κάποιος από την περιοχή Ηλιούπολης-Αστυνομικών που θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει; Είμαι στον κόμβο Esendis (#13966) και γενικά θέλω να μου πείτε πως μπορώ να συνδεθώ με κάποιον κοντινό ή να βοηθήσει κάποιος στην ραδιοεπισκόπιση.
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για την βοήθεια.


Ενδιαφέρεσαι να γίνεις τερματικός κόμβος ή κορμού;

----------


## ice

Παιδι θα μας βοηθησεις πολυ αν κατεφερεις να φτιαξουμε 2-3 λινκ 

Μπορουμε να σκαναρουμε την ταρατσα σου το σαββατοκυριακο και να γνωρισεις απο κοντα το αθλημα του AWMN

----------


## ChoOSeN

Υπ'όψην όμως. Εάν έχεις σκοπό να κάνεις 2-3 links έχε στην άκρη μιά 600ευρη.

----------


## Gollum

εδω ειμαστε και εμεις....Αυτην την στιγμη απο μερικα χιλιαδες χιλιομετρα μακρυα,αλλα σε λιγο καιρο θα ειμαστε και κοντα...Εγω παντως εχω εξοπλισμο για να βγαλω λινκ μαζι σου...Αν μπορεσεις να περιμενεις λιγο καιρο μεχρι να γυρισω στην πατριδα και να βοηθησουμε οσο μπορουμε για να δεις και εσυ τι πουλια πιανεις...
Μονο δωσε σε ολους μας Plz και 2-3 χαρακτηρηστικα του σπιτιου σου. Πολυκατοικια ψηλη? Ποσοι οροφοι? Τι θεα εχεις? Εχεις κανα εμποδιο μπροστα? Και αν ΝΑΙ σε ποια κατευθυνση ειναι?  :: 

Σιγουρα θα υπαρχουν και αλλοι με τους οποιους μπορεις να βγαλεις λινκ...  ::   ::   :: 

ΥΓ βγαλε και καμια φωτο (καλη αναλυση) και ανεβασε την εδω περα (ή καλυτερα στο wind) να δουμε και εμεις περιπου τι βλεπεις...  ::   :: 

@ice: νομιζω οτι εμεις μιλησαμε για ενα λινκ με Αστυνομικα Ηλιουπολης που πρεπει να βγαλω....χαχαχαχα  ::   ::  . Τωρα ποιο θα ειναι αυτο....

----------


## geosid

> Υπ'όψην όμως. Εάν έχεις σκοπό να κάνεις 2-3 links έχε στην άκρη μιά 600ευρη.


mου αρεσεις γιατι τα λες με τροπο  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## lakis

Καλησπέρα,
Κόμβος Τιτανας ID 8221 με ΑΡ που εκπέμπει στα 2447ΜΗz.
Υπάρχει εξοπλισμός για ΒΒ σε Α.
Επίσης ενδιαφέρεται και ο strom για Link με Αστυνομικά - Ηλιούπολης.
Αύριο απόγευμα φεύγω εκτός Αθηνών, επιστροφή απόγευμα 6/12/07.
Αναμένω

----------


## ice

Ολοι οι καλοι χωρανε παιδες .

Ας σκαναρουμε την ταρατσα του + φωτογραφια της ταρατσας του και μετα το συζηταμε και αναλογα με τα λεφτα που θελει να διαθεση για αρχη το παιδι βλεπουμε

----------


## strom

@Esendis:
Αύριο Σάββατο και γύρω στις 16:00 - 17:00 βολεύει για σάρωση από την ταράτσα σου;

Υπάρχει πρόσβαση στο δώμα, υπάρχει παροχή ηλ. ρεύματος κοντά; (Καλές γειτόνισσες μήπως κοντά :: 

Θα απαιτηθεί σκάλα, μπαλαντέζα; (Το ιδανικό θα ήταν καλές γειτόνισσες πάνω στη σκάλα...  :: 

@ice, και οποιοσδήποτε άλλος ενδιαφέρεται:
Είναι βολική η παραπάνω ώρα;

----------


## ice

Yeap κανενα προβλημα

----------


## ChoOSeN

Ψιτ.
Πολύ τζέρτζελο για το τίποτα.
Περιμένετε να απαντήσει ο Essendis πρώτα. Μη λογαριάζετε χωρίς τον ξενοδόχο. Εκτός και αν βέβαια επικοινωνεί μαζί σας μέσω PM.  ::

----------


## eufonia

Μην ξεχνάτε πως λίγο πιο πάνω βρίσκεται και ο soumou #6333. Θα ήταν μια καλή λύση για ένα πολύ κοντινό link.
Από ότι μου είχε πει τελευταία ο alexbo1, ο Μιχάλης απολύθηκε από το στρατό και έχει όρεξη για να συνεχίσει το στήσιμο.

Στέλιο (ice) αν είναι μίλα με τον Αλέξανδρο για να συνενοηθήτε, μπας και βγει τπτις. Και από Γενάρη θα είμαι και εγώ εκέι, στα πάτρια εδάφη.  ::

----------


## Gollum

> Μην ξεχνάτε πως λίγο πιο πάνω βρίσκεται και ο soumou #6333. Θα ήταν μια καλή λύση για ένα πολύ κοντινό link.



Μα το πιο καλο πιστευω θα ηταν ο καθενασ απο αυτους να μπορεσει να βγαλει λινκς , οχι ομως διπλανα. Γιατι το σημειο που εινα τα Αστυνομικα της Ηλιουπολης ειναι πολυ "κλειδι" σημειο και δεν ξερω αν συμφερουν εκει περα κοντινα λινκς...
Τεσπα ας απαντησει το παιδι τι θελει...και βλεπουμε  ::

----------


## ice

Παιδες το λινκ με ice-soumou-gl.ice ξαναπαιζει και μεσα στην βδομαδα θα περναει πλεον αρκετο τραφικ με την βοηθεια του cha0s . Βεβαια αμα μπορουμε να βγαλουμε και αλλο λινκ εκει πανω χαλαρα να το φτιαξουμε .

Γυρνα πισω eufonia αρκετα καθησες εκει!!

Αν το παιδι εδω δεν θελει μην το πιεζουμε . Θα ερθει ο καιρος για ολους που θα κανουμε και αλλα λινκ.

Υπομονη και επιμονη

----------


## Esendis

Λοιπον παιδες. Αυριο θα αναβω στην ταρατσα και θα βγαλω φωτογραφιες. Η πολυκατοικια ειναι 4οροφη, αλλα η ταρατσα ειναι στον 5, υπαρχει και πλεον εαν δωματιακι οπου μπορουμε να ανεβουμε για να δουμε φως, δηλαδη σαν να γινεται 6οροφο το κτιριο. Συγνωμη που αργησα να απαντησω αλλα εχω προβληματα στο Internet απο την On. Εχω πολυ καλη θεα και ειμαι αρκετα ψηλα, βλεπω πιατο τουλαχιστον την μιση Αθηνα. Επισης εγω μενω στον 4ο οποτε μπορω να τραβηξω καλωδια και τα σχετικα κατευθειαν απο τον 4ο στον 5ο παρα πολυ ευκολα και δεν θα μου πει και κανενας τιποτα, γιατι γινεται χαμος με τις κεραιες στην πολυκατοικια μου. Για τα 600 € δεν τα βλεπω για αρχη, σταδιακα μπορω να τα δωσω, θα ηθελα να κανω φυσικα link και να μην ειμαι μονο customer. Θα χρειαστω βοηθεια, αλλα απο οτι ειδα απο τα Mails σας υπαρχει πολυ καλη διαθεση για εξυπηρετιση. Οποτε περιμενω τον strom για βολιδοσκοπιση.

----------


## ice

Παιδες λογικα αν εχω τελειωσει μια δουλιτσα θα ερθω να βοηθησω σε φωτο (να εισαστε ξυρισμενοι) σκαναρισμα και απλωμα ρουχων

----------


## Gollum

> Παιδες το λινκ με ice-soumou-gl.ice ξαναπαιζει και μεσα στην βδομαδα θα περναει πλεον αρκετο τραφικ με την βοηθεια του cha0s . Βεβαια αμα μπορουμε να βγαλουμε και αλλο λινκ εκει πανω χαλαρα να το φτιαξουμε .


Και με μια διακλαδωση στην μεση με ενα λινκ με Αργυρουπολη θα ειμαστε τζετ!!!χχαχαχαχα  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Μπραβο παιδια...καντε δουλεια και πειτε μας και μας αποτελεσματα...να ξερουμε και πως παει η ευρυτερη περιοχη...
ευχομαι απο την καταλευκη βορειδυτικη ΝΥ καλα αποτελεσματα...

----------


## ice

Τα αποτελεσματα απο το χτεσινο σκαν

----------


## ice

Ελπιζουμε να βγαλουμε και φωτογραφιες συντομα απο την ταρατσα του . 

Παιδες απο Βουλα - Γλυφαδα . Εχει πολυ καλη επαφη μαζι σας (οπτικη παντα) και θα ηθελα 2-3 ατομα με ελευθερο Interface για να ξεκινησουμε δοκιμες . Θα βοηθησει αρκετα την κινηση εκει κατω μιας και λογικα θα εχετε πλεον δυο εξοδους προς βορρα (και μακρια απο τον Πειραια). 

Απο Βορρα - Κεντρικα θα προτιμουσαμε ενα λινκ με Τιτανα για αρχη μιας και εχει ετοιμο και ελευθερο Interface

----------


## strom

Άλλη μία λίστα με τα σημεία που ακούστηκαν


AWMN AP405 Πειραιάς Προφήτης Ηλίας
awmn-10030 Πειραιάς
awmn-10727-tsiftakos-AP Νέα Σμύρνη
awmn-12164 Καλλιθέα
awmn-2331-Cha0s Ελληνικό
awmn-302-painter Αργυρούπολη
awmn-3312-SFAK Ηλιούπολη
awmn-3728-eos-ap Καλλιθέα
AWMN-4263- AP-SV1GFT Αγ.Ιωάννης Ρέντη
awmn-5061-AP Νέα Σμύρνη
awmn-532-AP Νέα Σμύρνη
awmn-6561-AP (StyX) Δάφνη
awmn-7603 AP (SV1AIZ) Κορυδαλλός
awmn-8029-Erasma Νέα Σμύρνη
awmn-8221-AP-Titanas Αγ.Δημήτριος
awmn-chris5168-(panoz)-AP Π.Φάληρο
awmn-jako-ap Π.Φάληρο
AWMN2198 PANTHER AP Νέα Σμύρνη
awmn7163ap Νίκαια
awmn9158-JollyRoger Π.Φάληρο
awmn_ataraxos_1401 Πετρούπολη
MAGLA AP AWMN 270 Αγ.Δημήτριος

----------


## Gollum

εμενα η ομνη μου επαιζε σε πολυ χαμηλη ισχυ παντως...οποτε και να θελατε να με βρειτε δεν γινοταν κατι τετοιο....  ::   ::  
εγω παντως θα γυρισω ενα πιατακι προς τα εκει μολις γυρισω Ελλαδα στις 15/12/07 και βλεπετε και κανετε απο εκει και περα...  ::   ::  
Αν υπαρχει καποιος αλλος σε καλυτερο σημειο , φυσικα και καλο ειναι να δοκιμασετε πρωτα σε αυτον...Επισης ενα λινκ με Γλυφαδα μερια και ενα με Τιτανα ειναι καλες λυσεις...αλλα και μια διακλαδωση προς το κεντρο αυτης της γωνιας (Αργυρουπολη,Ελληνικο,Αλιμος κτλ κτλ) θα ηταν πολυ κομβικη...για ολους μας...στα νοτια

----------


## ChoOSeN

> Άλλη μία λίστα με τα σημεία που ακούστηκαν
> ...
> awmn-6561-AP (StyX) Δάφνη
> ...


Διαθέσιμος για link.  ::

----------


## Esendis

Θέλω να ευχαριστώ θερμά τον Strom και Ice για την βοήθεια τους την Κυριακη στην ταρατσοσκόπιση. Ελπίζω μέχρι το Σ/Κ να έχω έτοιμο τον ιστο για το drilling. Αυριο το πρωι θα βγάλω και τις απαραιτητες φωτογραφιες για δημοσίευση. Από οτι κατάλαβα βλέπω πολυ κόσμο και θα βοηθήσει αυτο στην κίνηση. Μετά από συζήτηση με τα παιδιά λέω να βγάλω 3 link. 
Και πάλι χίλια ευχαριστώ στον Strom.

----------


## Esendis

Ανέβασα τις φωτογραφιες το WiND. Δεν μπορεσα να τραβηξω απο πιο ψηλα που θα μπει η κεραια γιατι δεν ειχα την σκάλα. Αυτα προς το παρον.

----------


## Cha0s

> Άλλη μία λίστα με τα σημεία που ακούστηκαν
> 
> 
> AWMN AP405 Πειραιάς Προφήτης Ηλίας
> awmn-10030 Πειραιάς
> awmn-10727-tsiftakos-AP Νέα Σμύρνη
> awmn-12164 Καλλιθέα
> awmn-2331-Cha0s Ελληνικό
> awmn-302-painter Αργυρούπολη
> ...


Με πόσο σήμα με έπιασες εμένα;

Δεν βλέπω Ηλιούπολη!  ::

----------


## lakis

Titanas ID 8221
Γράφω από το Ασύρματο Δίκτυο τη Αστυπάλαιας. Αύριο θα είμαι Αθήνα. Αν θες στείλε με Email τηλ'εφωνο για συννενόηση. Προτείνω κατ' αρχάς Link με Strom & titana υπάρχει έτοιμος εξοπλισμός. Προσοχή η κεραία μου είναι sector 12db αλλά αυτή την στιγμή κοιτάει προς Καρέα. 
-Δώρο πανοραμική 360 μοιρών υπάρχει ο εξοπλισμός hardware & software.
Μίλησε και με τον Strom.
Αναμένω.
Κώστας

----------


## frenzy

@Cha0s:

> awmn-2331-Cha0s Ελληνικό
> Με πόσο σήμα με έπιασες εμένα;
> Δεν βλέπω Ηλιούπολη!

Δες το παραπάνω συνημμένο αρχείο του netstumbler που έχει επισυνάψει ο ice. Από το δικό του μηχάνημα ακούστηκες.

Εγώ δεν σε άκουσα, γιατί η κεραία μου σάρωνε μόνο από την άλλη πλευρά της ταράτσας (πρόσωπο προς της Δύση, γωνία από Καλαμάκι και βορειότερα).

----------


## Cha0s

Πως και βγάζει 22MBit για το AP μου;  ::  

Ένα cisco 350 έχω που παίζει μόνο b.


Από ανάκλαση με πιάσατε πάντως γιατί σίγουρα δεν βλέπω προς τα εκεί  ::

----------


## Esendis

ΤαρατσοPC ευρέθη σήμερα και μάλιστα PIII (ελπίζω να δουλευει, θα το δω το βράδυ). Αύριο και εαν ολα πάνε καλά, ελπίζω να με βοηθήσει ο αδερφος στην κατασκέυή του ιστού. Εαν έχω internet σπιτι θα ενημερωσω σημερα, διαφορετικα απο Δευτερα.

----------


## strom

Cha0s:
Πως και βγάζει 22MBit για το AP μου;  :: 
Ένα cisco 350 έχω που παίζει μόνο b.
Από ανάκλαση με πιάσατε πάντως γιατί σίγουρα δεν βλέπω προς τα εκεί  :: 


Μόνο ο ice μπορεί να σου απαντήσει.

----------


## ice

Δεν υπαρχει απαντηση !!!!

----------


## lakis

Αν θες βοήθεια για το ταρατσοpc, σφύρα. Είμαι σε άδεια, μπορώ να διαθέσω λίγο χρόνο.

----------


## lakis

Yπάρχεις;

----------

